# Panthic Bodies Gave Call To Oust Badal From SGPC Control



## Archived_Member16 (Dec 25, 2009)

*Panthic bodies gave call to oust Badal from SGPC control*
by Satinder Bains


Friday, 25 December 2009

FATEHGARH SAHIB: The Khalsa Action Committee, SAD (Panch Pardani), Dal Khalsa, Panthic Council and Sikh students Federation Friday join hands to free Shiromani Gurdawara Parbhanbdak Committee (SGPC) from the control of Shiromani Akali Dal headed by Badals.

At a Shaheedhi Jor Mela conference, leaders of the Sikh parties and groups fired salvo against father and son ( sr Badal and junior Badal) for patronizing self-styled godmen and allowing Hindutva forces a field day in Punjab.

The Panthic leaders lambasted the SAD leadership for ruining Sikh institutions including Akal Takht for narrow political gains. Oust Badal from Gurdwaras was the common theme of all speakers. The conference reiterated its commitment towards the cause and mission set by Sikh martyrs.

Squarely blaming the Badal duo for Ludhiana shoot-out, KAC chairman Bhai Mohkam Singh asked the Sikh world over to boycott Akali ministers. A resolution to this effect was passed urging the Gurdwara managements not to allow Akali ministers to speak on Gurdwara stages because of their proximity with so-called deras and cults mushroomed in Punjab and elsewhere.

Harpal Singh Cheema, the organizer of today’s conference lambasted SAD (Badal) for all ills that have plagued the Sikh institutions. Pledging to raise joint platform with like-minded groups to defeat Badal Dal in the ensuing SGPC elections.

Dal Khalsa leader Kanwarpal Singh gave a clarion call to Sikhs to come out of slumber and reject gurudom that have thrown challenge to basic fundamentals of Sikh religion. A resolution demanding release of Sikh detainees were also sought. Sant Baljit Singh Daduwal, Satnam Singh and Narien Singh also spoke.

In hard hitting words, the conference condemned the state government against slamming false cases against Daljit Singh, chairman of SAD Panch Pardani to malign his image. It warned the state against playing with fire and sought withdrawal of all cases against him. Paying tributes to Darshan Singh Lohara, who was killed by police bullets on Dec 5 in Ludhiana, the conference through a resolution declared him martyr of the faith. Another resolution asked for abolishment of capital punishment from Indian statute and sought release of Prof Devinder Pal Singh Bhullar, Jagtar Singh Hawara, Balwant Singh Rajohana.

SSF president Parmjit Singh Gazi read the resolutions amidst Bhole So Nihal. The gathering asked the Sant Samaj to lodge written complaint against Badal at Akal Takht before Dec 30 for allowing function of anti-Sikh cult DJJS led by Mahant Aushotosh in Ludhiana few days back.


*************************************************************

source: PunjabNewsline.com - Badal blames Congress, Sarna for plotting to capture control of SGPC



Badal blames Congress, Sarna
for plotting to capture control of SGPC







SATINDER BAINS




Friday, 25 December 2009






FATEHGARH SAHIB: Launching virtual campaign for forthcoming general elections of Shiromani Gurdawara Parbhandak Committee (SGPC) Punjab Chief Minister Parkash Singh Badal Friday blamed the Congress party for interfering in the religious matters of Sikhs.


Addressing political conference of SAD at Shaheedi sammelan on the historic occasion of 305th martyrdom day here Badal said that Congress in connivance with some religious groups were trying to grab control of SGPC, the mini parliament of Sikhs.



Badal said that the Sikhs would not tolerate any sort of high handedness in their religious affairs by the Congress as its leadership had always instigating the sikh community to divide them to take over the control of SGPC. He unequivocal terms said the Congress party would never succeed in its nefarious activities to capture the SGPC. Without naming Delhi Sikh leader Paramjit Singh Sarna, he said that a Delhi leader was hand in glove with Congress to divide Sikhs in Punjab.



Badal squarely blamed the Congress Party for shielding the culprits responsible for the 1984 anti sikh riots and dared the Congress leadership to be sincere and honest to bring the guilty to the book immediately, who perpetrated the heinous crime against the Sikhs to assuage the tormented psyche of the victims of the genocide.



Referring to the plight of the Sikhs even after 25 years of holocaust, they had not be given justice so far. He said the Congress party had always betrayed the Sikhs whenever it got a chance to win over them for instance, it was the Congress which attacked Sri Harmandir Sahib, Amritsar in1984 and also backed out from the Rajiv Longowal Accord by not giving the Chandigarh and not including Punjabi speaking areas in Punjab. He said, "None could suppress the indomitable spirit of the Sikhs as this community had been blessed with unique quality of valour and courage by our great Gurus and is a part of our precious legacy". He pointed out the apathetic attitude of Congress towards Punjab by which our state had been denied special package of incentives given to the industry in the its nebouring states of Himachal Pardesh, Uttrakhand and Jammu Kashmir, had resulted in the flight of industry from Punjab to these states.



Badal said the indifferent attitude of Congress led Centre government had always ignored the interest of the farmer community and never gave them a remunerative MSP in return to their massive contribution to the national food pool. He said even this time our brave farmers saved the country from food famine by bearing extra burden of diesel in wake of drought like conditions, but even then they were not compensated with remunerated MSP.



The Chief Minister said that SGPC would soon give a facelift to the historic Haveli of great legendary Baba Todar Mal at Sirhind. He said the state government had already undertaken an ambitious programme to erect a memorial in the memory of great warrior Baba Banda Singh Bahadur in village Chhaper chiri in Mohali district, where he fought a decisive battle against Mugals in 1709. Besides two memorials were being coming up soon in the memory of Chhota Gallughara at village Kuprahira in district Sangrur and Wada Ghallughara in village Kahnuwan in district Gurdaspur to relive the Sikh history to enable our younger generation to know about their glorious past.



Badal also paid rich tributes to the younger Sahibzadas Baba Zorawar Singh and Baba Fateh Singh of Tenth Master of Sikhs Sri Guru Gobind Singh ji.



Earlier, the Chief Minister paid obeisance at the sanctum sanctorum of Gurdwara Sri Fatehgarh Sahib alongwith President SGPC Avtar Singh where he was honoured with a siropa.



In his address Deputy Chief Minister and President Shiromani Akali Dal Sukhbir Singh Badal paid homage to the younger Sahibzadas on this historic day and said that Sikh Panth was replete with the saga of supreme sacrifices and always remained on the forefront in safeguarding the rights of the people before and after the independence. He said that SAD-BJP government was a true votary of the common man and always committed for their welfare and prosperity besides safeguarding their rights.



On the contrary Congress through its autocratic style of functioning was far away from the hearts of the people because it never bothered for the welfare of the people at the grass root levels whereas SAD-BJP government was sensitize to their basic problems and could feel their pulse. He said that the SAD-BJP government had embarked upon an ambitious plan to make state power surplus by 2011 by adding four new thermal plants at Talwandi Sabo, Goindwal Sahib, Rajpura, Gidderbaha. He said that our SAD BJP government had initiated pro-poor welfare schemes like atta-dal, Shagun Scheme and old age pension, widow pension.



Sukhbir Singh Badal asked it to refrain from anti-sikh activities with an ulterior motive to divide the Sikhs to capture the control of SGPC. He said that the Congress could not befool the Sikhs anymore as they were wise enough to read between the lines.



Showing deep concern over the growing trend of drug-addiction amongst our youth,Sukhbir Singh Badal said that our youth should be motivated towards constructive activities. He said that the Punjab government had already announced a comprehensive sports policy to imbibe the spirit of sportsmanship amongst the youth. He said that the sports department had already chalked out a programme to provide sports kits of Rs. 1 lac to each village to encourage our rural youth for sports.


Earlier SGPC president Jathedar Avtar Singh paid tributes to the Sahibzadas and Mata Gujri Ji. He said the SGPC would commemorate 300th Anniversary of Sirhind Fateh divas next year. He said the real tribute to the younger Sahibzadas would be to shun the evil of drug-addiction as our youth had become a slave of drug-abuse. He urged the sikh sangat not to be misled by false propaganda of the Congress party focused on the elections of SGPC.


Prominent amongst others who spoke on the occasion included Gurdev Singh Badal, Sukhdev Singh Dhindsa, Prof.Prem Singh Chandumajra, Prof. Kirpal Singh Badungar, Satwinder Kaur Dhaliwal former MP, Didar Singh Bhatti MLA, Ranjit Singh Libra, Karnail Singh Panjoli, Jagdeep Singh Cheema, Balwinder Singh Bhundar besides the senior leaders and party workers of the SAD-BJP.

Source: PunjabNewsline.com - Panthic bodies gave call to oust Badal from SGPC control


----------



## spnadmin (Dec 25, 2009)

*Related discussion at this link

http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/hard-talk/28645-after-the-change-akalis-and-bjp.html*


----------



## harman8447 (Dec 26, 2009)

we should all support this call


----------



## spnadmin (Dec 26, 2009)

Plese share your ideas on this Harman ji, especially for people who are not in India and would not know who to contact or how to contact them.


----------

